# deer bones and scraps for coyote?



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

would using deer bones and scrapes from a taxidermist and dumping them out in the woods for a few days bring the coyotes to the area to try to trap them using some dirt holes and scent posts a little ways away from the bait better my odds of catching one ?

any input would be greatly appreciated !

thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

depending on what your exposed bait laws are in wisconsin you could just make a bait station in a thick area and set snares in the paths they use to get to it i have used small deer scraps in dirthole sets with some success


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would just try and protect the bait pile with as many snares and traps i could set, i wouldnt bother with dirt hole or post sets.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Works fine, also road kill deer work wonders once they start feeding.
Put plenty snares around once they start using the bait piles.


----------

